# Eheim Canister On It's Side??



## Chui (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

A long story, but the only way a 2260 will fit into my current stand (6ft X 2ft), is if it were on it's side. A sump is not possible also.

The question is, will it work on it's side?

If it does work, can anyone guess what the performance loss might be?

Thanks for any help/suggestions


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't risk it. Seems like it would be much more likely to leak to me.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In these filters the dirt starts collecting at the bottom and then slowly builds up until it reaches the top of the filter. When that happens, it's time to clean the filter. If you lay the filter on it's side, my guess is that it would take only days for a layer of dirt to built up that reaches all the way through the length of the filter, and from then on a good deal of dirt would simply be pumped through the filter, reducing it's effectiveness drastically.

As an aside, have you noticed that the pump on the 2260 can be rotated by 90 degrees so that the filter outlet is at the side rather than at the top? This allowed me to fit a 2260 in my cabinet, while it was too high with the outlet at the top.

If that doesn't help, I am afraid you will need a different filter or a different cabinet.

Greetings

Frank


_Eheim 2260, with pump rotated for outlet towards the side._


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Frank, that's a fantastic idea. I have two Eheim 2260s that do just barely fit under their tanks, but I'm going to rotate the pumps the next time I clean the filters so that things aren't so tight.


----------



## Chui (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies peoples.

The dirt getting further/faster into the filter is something I hadn't considered.

As for the pump sideways, I knew about that, but even that won't fit.

An alternative I'm considering is hard plumbing between the canister and the pump itself, and having the pump mounted on the side of the canister somehow. There will probably be a slight drop in performance with increased friction, but I can't see it being a show-stopper.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

It will not work!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's another alternative, put the filter in a cabinet outside/alongside the tank stand.
You could use a table with lower doors, or upright chimney cabinet and run the intake/return tubes out of the back to the tank.
For example:
My XP4 wouldn't fit under my tand stand because it has a shelf and I didn't want to modify it for fear it wood lessen the support structure of the stand,
so I had to get creative.
I collect crocks (specifically White Hall SP&S brand) and so I put my XP4 in a 15 G. 
My Mr cut a "top" and now that it's installed, my stereo speaker sits on top of it:
























hth,


----------

